# snowboard setup help with width



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

10.5, you'll be fine


----------



## Nickle166 (Sep 7, 2013)

bseracka said:


> 10.5, you'll be fine



100% positive 10.5 boots will fit a 244 mm waist width?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah the sidecut is deep enough between the feet. You're 10.5 will be fine unless you plan on doing nipple dragging euro carves. You aren't.


----------



## Nickle166 (Sep 7, 2013)

Nivek said:


> yeah the sidecut is deep enough between the feet. You're 10.5 will be fine unless you plan on doing nipple dragging euro carves. You aren't.


alright thanks i appreciate it, i wanted to be 100% sure


----------



## nickle (Sep 7, 2013)

Nivek said:


> yeah the sidecut is deep enough between the feet. You're 10.5 will be fine unless you plan on doing nipple dragging euro carves. You aren't.


what if i went with 11 boots? same thing?


----------

